# Thomas Sowell on Kamala Harris' Communist Video



## XDel (Jan 7, 2021)

More about Thomas Sowell:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Sowell


----------



## notimp (Jan 7, 2021)

So as a result, we should obviously vote republican, and never let them change anything. See Trump.

Or does anyone believe, he wanted a better life for his qanaons watching the storming from his couch at home?

Thank you FOX.

Just accept your destiny from the moment you are a second born into a family. Thank you professor.


Lifes Utopia for a Fox News republican:
Our first son becomes something.
Our second son is sold to the church.
Our black friend, can become a professor to end up as an Uncle Tom figure on Fox.
Those are our values, we resign to.
Then we never have to change the TV channel.
In doing so - we are fighting the good fight, and mainly - communism.


edit: Also, is this a continuation of the Wonder Woman 1984 script, where Donald Trump grants everyone wishes, but it turns out that you cant have it - because you arent the first born? *confused*


----------

